# Yamaha at Northern Tool



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I just got an email from Northern Tool Co. announcing that they are carrying Yamaha equipment. Looks like Generators and Dewatering pumps now. I wonder if some Yamaha snowblowers might hit the US market this winter?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

It might be only spring but generally it's the time of the year retail fall orders are placed. One would think if they were were going to start selling Yamaha SBs they would have announced that too. You could shoot them an email and ask.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> I just got an email from Northern Tool Co. announcing that they are carrying Yamaha equipment. Looks like Generators and Dewatering pumps now. I wonder if some Yamaha snowblowers might hit the US market this winter?


man, that would be very cool......

here's my honda wannabe yammie


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> man, that would be very cool......
> 
> here's my honda wannabe yammie
> View attachment 194704


Pat Patriot ! Way more kewl than flying elvis. Nice machine.


----------

